# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Book Reviews >  Sword Fighters of the British Empire by DA Kinsley

## Matt Easton

Review:

http://www.fioredeiliberi.org/phpBB3...hp?f=8&t=14193




> http://www.lulu.com/content/paperbac...empire/7762223
> 
> This is the follow-up to Swordsmen of the Raj. It deals mostly with accounts from 1) the Napoleonic Wars, 2) The Crimea (primarily Balaclava) and 3) The Sudan campaigns. It is shorter than the first work, and there are some accounts I have read from the aforementioned conflicts which I was surprised to see had not been included in this volume.
> 
> First off, I'll say that it suffers from some of the same problems as the previous book - it has poor resolution images, some irrelevant images - all of them unreferenced/uncited, and it could have done with better editing. It also, like the previous book, lacks either an index or a contents page, and has the feel of something thrown together on someone's computer in their spare time.
> 
> Other minus points particular to this volume are that the image sections are a seemingly random in their placement and that there is a little repetition of sources used in the first book.
> 
> However, it is still very much worth purchasing, for all the same reasons as the previous book - it draws together a wide range of first-hand and other contemporary accounts on hand-to-hand combat and weapons. These two books are almost unique in their selection of material and purpose, and are invaluable works for students of historical swordsmanship. In this second volume it is also clear that the author's personal knowledge base has grown, and the author's own comments seem more balanced and better informed.
> ...


Regards,
Matt

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

Thank you for the review, Matt!   :Smilie:

----------

